# Nissan sunny( pulsar ) n13 srvice manual



## garygary (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi, i been looking around for n13 service manual, and didint find anything, the problem is, that from me knowlage i am only 1 person who fully reconstructing E16I engine in Poland. But the biggest problem is that i have new parts like, pistons etc. And i dont know how strong shall i put the screws on crankshaft by the constant tension wrench. If any one have some service manuals in .pdf, i have a request: put the link here, or send me [email protected] Thank you


----------



## Thomas Levin (Apr 9, 2014)

the locally produced Nissan Sunny and Pickup. We are committed to growing our ..... of electronic service, manual and wiring diagram, function and diagnostic tool and usage skill. NAS-GOM Awards.


----------

